# صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل



## غصن زيتون (10 أغسطس 2007)

الى كل الاعضاء المسيحيين
تعالو نصلى للرب من اجل شفاء الانبا ميخائيل مطران اسيوط الذى يعد من السواح فى عصرة وصاحب المواقف الكثيرة ضد قوات الامن والشرطة وحامى دير العذراء بجبل  اسيوط من انتهاكات الشرطة

الرب يحفظة لنا ويشفية مما اصابة ويجعل حياتة بركة لنا ...


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

شكرا لك واتمنى من كل الاعضاء الاهتمام  برسالتك وان يصلوا للانبا ميخائيل الرب يكون معه


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

شكرا لمرورك اختى مرمر 
والرب يبارك حياتك .... وعايزين نشوف مشاركاتك مع اخوتك

http://www.arb-up.com/get-8-2007-9tw9v2up.JPG[/I

[URL=http://www.arb-up.com][IMG]http://www.arb-up.com/get-8-2007-4wiudt2e.JPG


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

:ab4: 
الرب يبارك يا غصن الزيتون :new5:
صلى من اجلى


----------



## Moony34 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

ربنا يحفظ حياته... ويديمه على كرسيه


----------



## lousa188114 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

ربنا يشفيه  ويعطية الصحة امين


----------



## غصن زيتون (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

يا رب اعم علية بالشفاء العاجل من اجل خدمة شعبة ...الذى تعود ان يرى الانبا ميخائيل فى هذة الايام من كل عام ...
و لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

سلام ونعمة,,,

رب المجد قادر يحفظ نفسة  ويعطية القوة لتحمل صليب المرض


----------



## asula (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

ربنا يشفيه ويعطيه الصحة والعافية ​


----------



## man4truth (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

*ربنا يشفيه​*


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

امييييييييين يارب بس هو دلوقتى احسن
ويارب يبقى احسن واحسن 
لان كل شعبة بيحبة ومحتاجة دايما معاة وجنبة
وصلواتة دايماااااا مرفوعة لينا 
وخلية لينا ياااااااااارب سنييييييين كتيرة جداااااا


وشكرا خااالص يا غصن الزيتون
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

قادر ربنا يمد ايده وينعم عليه بالصحه​


----------



## red_pansy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

ربنا يشفيه ويخليه لشعبه


----------



## غصن زيتون (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

آمين


----------



## الكرمة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوا معى من اجل الانبا ميخائيل*

ربنا يشفيه ويحميه يارب ويخفف كل الامه ويديمه لخدمة كنيستنا  المجيدة ويشفي كل المرضى


----------

